# Pallet Craft



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Pallet Patio Table with benches set! *

This week I embarked on my latest creation adventure which I made out of pallet wood boards… a patio table with benches! I wanted this to look prestine and clean while maintaining a sort of rustic feel that the pallet wood gives to it.

So I went through my stock of pallet boards and pulled the best quality / matching sized boards I could find and used them in the project. The only things I bought for this project were the screws (I normally use the pallet nails for the ultimate recycling, but I wanted something more sturdy for the set), water proofing seal, stain and sand paper (all of which I had in my storage so really I spent nothing on this project), I use a "1/4"" Finishing Sander" from black and decker with a "7-1/4"" 12 Amp Circular Saw" type model from Ryobi. Over the coarse of the week I produced what you see below through endless sanding, gluing (and dodging northeast rain storms) and utilizing a unlimited amount of patience! Finally I applied "1 Quart Antique Maple Gel Stain" which I think really brings out the beauty of this set. I also built garden boxes from pallet wood, but I will post about those later on. I really want to build a "Lynchburg Quartz Chime Grandfather Clock", or "Majestic II Grandfather Clock", but it will take more planning and time (I will blog this entire process). I really want to build a "One Person Real Kayak 17 Canoe" (not with pallets lol!) as well! Enjoy my project photos below!

Also on Blogger: http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07/pallet-wood-patio-table-recycling-at.html









vertical view (not crooked, just poor photography)









corner view









table view









gonna build 3 more of these!


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Pallet Patio Table with benches set! *
> 
> This week I embarked on my latest creation adventure which I made out of pallet wood boards… a patio table with benches! I wanted this to look prestine and clean while maintaining a sort of rustic feel that the pallet wood gives to it.
> 
> ...


That came out Awsome! What a Great Idea!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Pallet Patio Table with benches set! *
> 
> This week I embarked on my latest creation adventure which I made out of pallet wood boards… a patio table with benches! I wanted this to look prestine and clean while maintaining a sort of rustic feel that the pallet wood gives to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Pallet Patio Table with benches set! *
> 
> This week I embarked on my latest creation adventure which I made out of pallet wood boards… a patio table with benches! I wanted this to look prestine and clean while maintaining a sort of rustic feel that the pallet wood gives to it.
> 
> ...


that is NICE!!!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Pallet Patio Table with benches set! *
> 
> This week I embarked on my latest creation adventure which I made out of pallet wood boards… a patio table with benches! I wanted this to look prestine and clean while maintaining a sort of rustic feel that the pallet wood gives to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks PurpLev!


----------



## knz (Jul 13, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Pallet Patio Table with benches set! *
> 
> This week I embarked on my latest creation adventure which I made out of pallet wood boards… a patio table with benches! I wanted this to look prestine and clean while maintaining a sort of rustic feel that the pallet wood gives to it.
> 
> ...


Great work with the pallets!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Pallet Patio Table with benches set! *
> 
> This week I embarked on my latest creation adventure which I made out of pallet wood boards… a patio table with benches! I wanted this to look prestine and clean while maintaining a sort of rustic feel that the pallet wood gives to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks knz!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Pallet Patio Table with benches set! *
> 
> This week I embarked on my latest creation adventure which I made out of pallet wood boards… a patio table with benches! I wanted this to look prestine and clean while maintaining a sort of rustic feel that the pallet wood gives to it.
> 
> ...


Very nice table and benches!! I love recycling of anything.
.................Jim


----------



## spudhogg (Feb 16, 2014)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Pallet Patio Table with benches set! *
> 
> This week I embarked on my latest creation adventure which I made out of pallet wood boards… a patio table with benches! I wanted this to look prestine and clean while maintaining a sort of rustic feel that the pallet wood gives to it.
> 
> ...


Nice job Ethan. I have done quite a bit with pallet wood as well. Nice website, and an interesting name for your shop!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Removing pallet wood without destroying the boards*

Also see this on Blogger at: http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07/pulling-boards-from-pallet-without.html

*Hello all,*

I have been working with pallets lately and I thought to myself "what if folks want to do this too?"

So I decided to share what I found to be the best way to remove a board from the pallet without destroying the pieces.

*Step 1:* Cut the boards off of the top of the pallet.








From the edges as close to the brace boards as possible, cut the top Boards (top because there are more boards on top usually) with a Laser Circular Saw or Hand Saw if you have none.

*Step 2:* Pry the board from the center brace.








Using a flat edge Crowbar or Heavy Duty Claw Hammer , remove the top boards from the pallet braces. *Warning!* too much force could break the boards and nails will be exposed when you remove the boards. Best to pull the nail out with a claw hammer and either set them aside for use (some are great for recycling in projects) or discard of them safely.

*Step 3:* Turn over the pallet and repeat Steps 1 and 2.

*Step 4:* Remove the stubs from the braces.








I found the braces to be useful so to remove the chopped stubs go ahead and hammer the stubs to break them from the side angle and then pull the nails for recycling or discarding.

*Finished*
After completion you should have a set of pallet boards that you can use to turn into just about anything.

See my latest pallet creations at:

*Blogger:*
http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07/pallet-wood-patio-table-recycling-at.html

*LumberJocks:*

*Blog =* http://lumberjocks.com/craftedbyethan/blog/30975

*Project =* http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68601


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Removing pallet wood without destroying the boards*
> 
> Also see this on Blogger at: http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07/pulling-boards-from-pallet-without.html
> 
> ...


I have been using a reciprocating saw to do about the same steps as you described. My problem is I have the uncanny luck of getting pallets that have been rebuilt several times. What do the pallet rebuilders do? They use a recip saw to cut the nails off which doesn't leave me anything to get ahold of. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Removing pallet wood without destroying the boards*
> 
> Also see this on Blogger at: http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07/pulling-boards-from-pallet-without.html
> 
> ...


Yea that is a big issue, I try to be more picky when I am getting the pallets now for this reason, I also fear the dreaded "been in the rain for a very long time" pallets. I hope you are able to have more luck in finding better less rebuilt pallets!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Pallet Board Entertainment Center!*

Also at: http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07/pallet-board-corner-entertainment.html

Hey Everybody!

Okay, so after the completion of my last project with pallet wood, I have turned my attention to an issue, my current embarrassment of an entertainment center.










To be fair to myself, this was one of my first projects, it had doors, had a coat hanger pole, and was actually a dresser.

But since we have moved, it is causing a bit of a clutter and is incredibly imposing. So what better time than now to use my pallet project to build a new entertainment center with pallet wood!Starting tomorrow evening, I will begin construction of my new entertainment center. Nothing fancy, but it will look Rustic and will, to the best of my ability, be perfect for my situation with a custom feel. Check out my plans below and stay alert for my updates on this project.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Never buying wood filler again!*

*Hello All,*

This is not a new tip, but I thought I'd mention it in my blog anyways. As always see my blog at: http://blogspud.blogspot.com/

Ok so working with pallets is not always perfect, the wood is definately not top grade by any means and I will not pretend it is. So occasionally you are going to want to use a wood filler at some point. Now Elmer's, as well as Varathane and Rustoleum sell wood filler that is pretty good, but the cost can add up significantly and this is especially so if you are an active wood worker. So here is my "not new but surprisingly overlooked" method.

*Step 1:* Collect saw dust.

As you produce wood products saw dust will have the tendency to build up around you. Why not use all of it?

*Step 2:* Get some wood glue!

That's right, just get some wood glue from any reataillers such as Titebond or Elmer's.

*Step 3:* Mix, apply and sand.

Mix together some wood glue with your saw dust (best in smaller batches to prevent waste) and apply it to your application. Allow to dry, and sand it down.

*Finished!*

After your application is dry apply your stain or finish and you will never be able to tell that it is actually just a glue and sawdust filler mix.

*Enjoy your savings!*


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Never buying wood filler again!*
> 
> *Hello All,*
> 
> ...


Someone was telling me that this was an option. So…. I've always been more of a "recipe" kinda girl. How much glue to how much sawdust? 
Also… As I've learned with my first stained project last week… The glue doesn't take stain. So does this mixture stain ok?


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Never buying wood filler again!*
> 
> *Hello All,*
> 
> ...


Also… I'm working with some pallet wood as well. Just picked up a small portable planer to add to my tools collection.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Never buying wood filler again!*
> 
> *Hello All,*
> 
> ...


Hello Angie,

You are going to want to use about a palm's full of sawdust and add glue till it is like a putty and you can roll it in your hands and make it like a putty. It stained on for me last I used it, but go ahead and test it out before you apply it, you can also mix your stain into it as a pre-stain mixture if it won't stain afterwards.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Never buying wood filler again!*
> 
> *Hello All,*
> 
> ...


Interesting. I'll try that.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Never buying wood filler again!*
> 
> *Hello All,*
> 
> ...


I use a lot of pallet and recycled wood, I also use this method for filling and repairs. I have never encoutered an issue with it not takjng the stain. I use enough glue to get the saw dust wet, apply, let dry and sand


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Child's Patio Set*

*Hello All,*

As always check out this, and other projects at my blog: http://blogspud.blogspot.com/

I am finishing up a project I started on the side with my adult patio table set and I wanted to blog about it in my series while I wait for my wednesday pallet pickup for my next project as seen in my blog.

This table is designed for my daughter to have and will have pretty much the same look as the full size set that I built. I plan to make like benches and stain the wood the same as well. So far I have finished gluing up the top with Titebond III Ultimate Wood Glue, so that means tonight I can really get things going on this! Check out the photo of the top below! When complete I promise to blog and post a photo with both sets together on my patio.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Child's Patio Set - part 2*

View this blog and others at my blog: http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07/pallet-craft-childs-patio-table-set_17.html

*Hey All,*

Made some more progress tonight on the child's patio table piece. I was able to join the top with the bottom and legs. Unfortunately its too late in the day and I still need to sand, touch up the piece a bit and then waterproof and stain to get the right finished product I want. Any other outdoor builders notice that the mosquitoes are a lot less friendly this year?... Anyways, check out my progress photos below and hopefully I will be able to update my blog with a finished project soon.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Rainy day, perfect for brainstorming!*

See this and more at my blog: *Pallet Craft*

*Hello All,*

Well today was kind of a bummer, a rain day interupted my plans to wood work, but my wife suggested a project that she would like me to do… a mobile for our daughter's crib. "BRILLIANT!" I thought to myself as I grabbed a pen and some paper and proceeded to sketch my design shown below.









*Mobile Design Sketchup*

This design is pretty simple, the neck of the mobile will extend out over the crib and will be supported my two braces that lock it in place and join together at the base. The parts will be fastened in place and below the base will be a clamp I am going to build that will hold the entire unit in place. Now because this was a request from my wife, I have to put this one in front of all my projects but I am glad I have a list to keep me working! I do plan however to keep working on my entertainment center as that requires alot of pre-work. So here's to the brilliance of rainy days!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Bunk Bed Recycled Quick Fix! *

For more on this and other posts, visit: Pallet Craft!

*Hey all!*

Today I have something cool to share! So we just got a bunk bed (see my blog for type) second hand for my daughter to have in her room.As we were building it we were saying to ourselves that we wanted to put her stuffed animals on the bottom, but we did not have a second mattress yet and the bottom only had a metal wire support. It was safe to say we wanted to put something on it that would be better than bare metal! My wife thought, why not build a surface with pallet wood? Now I know this would have worked, but I remembered that I had picked up some plywood from the side of the road about 2 weeks back. So I went back and measured the support wire frame of the bed, 38×75". I was amazed to find out that I had just enough plywood to make a perfect fit!... I know right!

So I cut the 2 pieces I had to size and look at the outcome! For more blogs by me, go to: Pallet Craft!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Bunk Bed Recycled Quick Fix! *
> 
> For more on this and other posts, visit: Pallet Craft!
> 
> ...


gotta love it when things work out smoothly and precisely. nice work. nice save


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Why I Pallet Craft!*

For all the images on this entry and others please go to my blog: pallet craft!

*Hello All,*

This is part of my series Pallet Craft on my blog. It is pooring out once again, and because I have nowhere else to work on my projects except for my mobile work station (outdoors), I decided to blog about why I do what I do.

Woodworking in general came to me as something foriegn that I had never really given a lot of thought of doing (I mean common, I was a tech student), I thought of it as something only the "pros" really get into. Then it happened, I met the woman that would be my wife and I wanted to build things for her as gifts. Next thing I knew I fell into the woodworking hobby and I absolutely love it! A year and a half later I am now working on my own series called Pallet Craft.

Working with Pallets have many pros and cons as with anything else in the world these days. Some of the pros include its cheap (or even free), its gratifying and very simplistic; cons include its cheap, some wood is of a lot less quality, it takes a lot of extra time and propper planning, breaking down pallets can be very tedious and some pallets are chemical treated to kill off pests. Now the latter was a major concern for me when I started working with the pallets, but I did some of my own investigation and I discovered I can avoid issues by: Using heat treated pallets, taking pallets that don't have a lot of age to them and not collecting them from chemical plants or foodmarts. The combination of the last two points is important in trying to calculate the lifespan and use of the pallets. But all of these reasons are not the reason I pallet craft.

I use pallets because nearly 500 million *NEW* pallets are built every year in the U.S. alone, while many many, many pallets end up in stockpiles for waste and decay or for burning or in landfills. To put a number on this, in 1995 alone, *68,000 tons* of pallet wood was thrown out and wasted in Minnesota. This is not only wasteful, but its ecologically unstable and harmful to the earth. Therefore my motto on my blog is "Recycling what we waste to make what we want!"

So why do I do it? To make a *difference*, to *build*, to *recycle*, to *Pallet Craft!*


----------



## NaFianna (Feb 11, 2010)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Why I Pallet Craft!*
> 
> For all the images on this entry and others please go to my blog: pallet craft!
> 
> ...


Good on ya, mate.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Why I Pallet Craft!*
> 
> For all the images on this entry and others please go to my blog: pallet craft!
> 
> ...


Thanks Nafianna!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*The Work Ahead!*

For the images and more on this post please go to my blog at: *Pallet Craft!*

*Hello Readers!*

Today I have a goal set in mind for the entertainment center and mobile builds. I feel this will be important for me to set these goals to ensure I have all the different parts available as I need them. To see the plans for these builds that I put together please visit their respective links.

*Entertainment Center:* (http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07/pallet-board-corner-entertainment.html)

Today I am focusing on three different parts of this project.

*1.* Remove the boards necessary for parts 2 and 3 from the pallets. I need to cut 36 3×32" boards and 15 boards of various sizes (according to my plan) for the side panels and shelves for the station.

*2.* Next I'll need to cut the angle boards for the shelves and start the joining process for those. These will pretty much be the backbone of this project so I'll need them finished before Thursday. So if step three does not get completely done today It would not be as important as step 2.

*3.* Then I plan to make a 45 degree angle cut on the panel boards and then join them using a drill and fasten system with some strong wood screws I picked up from Home Depot.

*Mobile:* (http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07/pallet-craft-rainy-day-perfect-for.html)

For the Mobile I have a slightly more simple plan for this evening. Today I just plan to work on building the center bar parts which will dictate most of the rest of this build.

As always, thanks for reading and make sure to check out the other blogs on *Pallet Craft!*


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Temptation Neutralized and a quick update!*

For the images and more on this post, please go to: *Pallet Craft*

*Hello Readers!*

So yesterday evening was very productive indeed, although I did not get as far as I wanted, I was able to get a good leg up. Yesterday was also an incredibly tough trial of temptation.

When I started out on this project I designed the whole thing to be built out of pallet wood, to show that they could be used in nice project builds. However, the temptation became very intriuging and alluring to build the shelves for this project from the plywood boards used in my previously repurpesed bureau that this build was meant to replace, I mean afterall, that would be *recycling!* But then it hit me.

The whole point of this blog is to build things out of pallet wood! To take what could be wasted and disgarded or burned and turn them into useful projects that not only have a touch of class but look like nice pieces in any application. So I had to say no to the easy way out!

It is safe to say that I have defeated the temptation to use the plywood. Check out my progress from last night at* Pallet Craft!*


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*The Difficulties*

View more images for this post at: *Pallet Craft!*

*Hello Readers!*

Working with pallets can be fun, it can be gratifying, and it can keep you busy… These are all good things, but there is a dark side to the madness that is; Pallet Craft!

*Difficulty #1* - Many pallets are decayed or built with cheap wood. It is unfortunate, but many pallets cannot be repaired for use, at least not by me. If this is not bad enough, some pallets are beyond decay, and are not fit for my use and many other uses. I would suggest inspecting the pallets you get before you attempt even picking them up.

*Difficulty #2* - The second issue is good for pallet manufacturers and shippers, but bad for me. The nails used in pallet assembly are made to stay, removing them is difficult to do, unless of course you own a metal cutting saw… which I do not. In my case, I use this method: http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07/pulling-boards-from-pallet-without.html

*Difficulty #3* - Many pallets are chemically treated. Now this can be a Debby downer for any pallet reclaimer, so to fix this issue, you must first, look for heat treated pallets which is a standard for many pallet manufacturers. These are regarded to be safer for use (you can tell usually because they will have the letters "HT" branded on them). If you are unsure of the origin of the pallets, use precautions when using them to insure safety and use a respirator mask to prevent breathing in the dust.










Pallet crafting is fun, and enjoyable and I want anyone that wants to do so to also enjoy it as well. Don't let the difficulties get in the way, and only good things can come from it.

Like this post below and share with your friends and make sure to checkout more projects, blogs and more on *Pallet Craft!*


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Progress, Progress and more Progress!*

More photos available on my blog: *Pallet Craft!*

*Hello Readers!*

This past weekend, a major trend took place, it rained constantly and unrelentlessly. That being said, I was able to utilize my carport this weekend to get things moving on the pallet entertainment center, and the recycled lumber crib mobile. So lets dive right into the action!

*Pallet Entertainment center!*

This is probably the most exciting project for me since the pallet wood table that many of my readers saw in my first post on this blog. On Saturday, I was able to inspect, and cut the boards I needed for the entertainment center, and finally put together the unfinished first draft on the walls for the build. I want to work these walls into beautiful pieces but it is going to take some time to get them exactly as I want them! Check out the progress photos on this project below!



















*Recycled Lumber Crib Mobile!*

So this is turning into a fun project! From cutting the pieces to making a wooden vice, this has been great. I have also been able to stay in my house for this with the exception of the jigsaw cutting. The vice knob is made of the same bird shape as that will be on the mobile ornaments. My silly mistake on this was that I made the thread backwards and it is "Lefty Tighty, Righty Loosy"! Check out the progress pics below!



















For More Check out *Pallet Craft!*


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*The Truth Must be Revealed!*

This is an entry from my blog: *Pallet Craft!*

*Hello Readers!*

I have been writing to this blog for the past few weeks to share my endeavors with pallet woodworking, and over that time I have seen my blog grow exponentially. This is definitely an exciting time for me as I get to share all of these experiences with more and more of you, however, it has been received with some mixed reviews as well.

I have had several readers express that they are wary of pallets and their use in woodworking. When I dug a little deeper into the vast array of internet forums and discussion boards, I uncovered there to be quite a number of opinions, fears, and some confusion. Most of the hysteria was centered on how pallets are perceived to be a hazard to health and unsuitable but for the garbage. So I have decided to set this record straight the best way I know of… by blogging! The following are laws and regulations that are in place in the U.S. and abroad.

*1.* Pallets being shipped internationally must be treated to prevent insect invasion and transcontinental contamination.

*2.* Pallets in the USA are regulated by the USDA with two organizations handling different types of treatment. (ALSC manages heat treatment)

*3.* Heat Treatment is an acceptable solution to this (simple chamber heating to 56 degrees Celsius for a minimum 30 minutes).

*4.* All pallets must be marked (and I have yet to find one unmarked) with the type of treatment used. Pallets without mark will not be allowed through customs or be shipped.

It is by these reasons that I say heat treated pallets are in fact safe for use. Yes, chemically treated pallets do still exist (managed by NWPCA), and you should use precautions when dealing with any wood type (glasses for eye irritation, respirators for dust inhalation), but this is not to say that you should not use any of them in your own woodworking.

For more, check out more of *Pallet Craft!* The safe, recycling solution.


----------



## bridgeton (Jun 18, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *The Truth Must be Revealed!*
> 
> This is an entry from my blog: *Pallet Craft!*
> 
> ...


My family has been in the pallet business for years. The main problem with using pallets for projects is not if they are treated but what was shipped on them, but not every pallet had hazardous waste on them. A good rule of thumb is to look at the size of the pallet its not 100% but it's a start. A 36" x 36" pallet is used for soda, A 48" x 48" pallet is used for concrete blocks and cement the 40" x 48" pallets are the standard and are used for everything you should give them a good look before using them most are OK but better to be save then sorry.

P.S. I make all of my projects with pallet wood


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *The Truth Must be Revealed!*
> 
> This is an entry from my blog: *Pallet Craft!*
> 
> ...


This is a great point. And this is why I try to catch newer pallets that have had shipments from hardware stores on them.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Heat treating lumber*

For more on this topic and other posts visit *Pallet Craft!*

*Hello Readers!*

I wanted to take this time to go further in depth on the use of heat treatment in pallets here in the U.S. and other U.N. member nations. This week I felt that conveying the truths about these processes would be important in clearing up a lot of confusion that I have noticed surrounding this information.

*Back Story*

In 2002, the IPPC (International Plant Prevention Convention) convened to set new regulations on shipping containers and pallets made up of wood materials whether they are soft or hard wood. It was there, that they adopted ISPM 15 which was shortly there after, adopted in the U.S. under Rule 7 CFR 319.40. In the U.S., these regulations are governed by the United States Department of Agriculture (USDA) and they enforce that pallet makers and shippers must use 1 of 2 methods to treat the pallets they use for harmful pests as well as mark them with the type they use.

*Heat Treatment*

The process of heat treating the timber or logs that will end up being pallets is incredibly simple. The law states that the timber is to be placed into a heat chamber where it will be heated to a inner core temperature of 56 degrees celcius or 132.8 fahrenheit for a minimum of 30 minutes to ensure that the wood no longer contains pests. After the treatment is complete these lumber materials are marked with the acceptable markings set by regulation. The American Lumber Standard Committee (ALSC) is charged with monitoring and assuring quality pallets and giving their stamp of approval.










*Stay tuned for tomorrow when we discuss part 2: Fumigation.
*


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Fumigation Treatment of Pallets*

This and more at my blog: *Pallet Craft!*

*Hello Readers!*

Today I am going to share with you the other treatment method used on pallet wood; fumigation using Methyl Bromide. First, I would like to state that using these pallets that have been fumigated using methyl bromide could be extremely dangerous to your health!

*What is Methyl Bromide?*

Methyl Bromide is manufactured from naturally occurring bromide salts. The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) considers this gas to be an ozone depleting substance (ODS) that can thin the atmosphere. Most commonly used on strawberries in California, Brominated Vegetable Oil (BVO) used in citrus drinks as a preservative of flavors and in other post harvest applications (that's right folks, you eat this stuff).

*Regulatory Groups*

The IPPC (International Plant Protection Convention) in 2002 set methyl bromide as the only fumigant allowed to be used in pallet pest control. The USDA (United States Department of Agriculture) also adopted these regulations in 2005. The National Wood Pallet and Container Association (NWPCA) manages the regulation of this treatment method in the United States.

*Treatment*

The lumber which will become pallet wood is locked into an air sealed chamber where it is gassed for 24 hours while maintaining a temperature of at least 52 degrees Fahrenheit. The wood pallets are then marked similarly to the following stamp.










*My Recommendation*

I do not recommend using fumigated pallets for wood working. I do not endorse the use of methyl bromide in any application either. Use heat treated wood instead and save the environment and don't take any risks!


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Fumigation Treatment of Pallets*
> 
> This and more at my blog: *Pallet Craft!*
> 
> ...


This is a good write up and information alot of people like myself don't think of when we get free wood until you start working with it and all of a sudden get theese funky odors from it.Thanks for the info.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Fumigation Treatment of Pallets*
> 
> This and more at my blog: *Pallet Craft!*
> 
> ...


Its nice that you have your fellow woodworker's concern in mind, but I did some research, you may be surprised to learn that pallets fumigated using methyl bromide are in no way harmful to your health, aside from possible dust inhalation from already toxic wood species used in constructing the pallet.

Methyl bromide fumigation is only done by professionals in cases where the IPPC stamp is applied, and in such a process the pallets are gassed for 24 - 36 hours in a controlled environment, monitored by gas chromatography equipment. It is not commonly known that these pallets do not even leave the gas chamber until the methyl bromide has dissipated to t remain on the pallets in any measurable quantity.

You may also be surprised to learn that an acceptable ratio of methyl bromide present in FOOD for human consumption was higher than 50ppm as recently as 1970s, when methyl bromide was used as a pesticide in cereals and grains used in food production.

You still may not want to take the chance but if you really like the wood, I dont see an issue re-using it as long as proper safety measures are taken like would be used in the sanding of any wood, ie dust mask.

Just my opinion, but based on scientific evidence. As for funky odors, DONT re-use a pallet if some unknown substance has been visibly spilled on it - that could be a REALLY nasty chemical.


----------



## MrMeasureTwice (Oct 9, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Fumigation Treatment of Pallets*
> 
> This and more at my blog: *Pallet Craft!*
> 
> ...


Hey Ethan - great series on pallets - there's a handy site that explains all about pallet wood safety, for national as well as international pallets.

There's also a blurb about the colored ones like the big box stores use, especially like WalMart. Always wondered why all the pallets they use are either blue or red. Now I know thanks to this web page.

http://www.1001pallets.com/pallet-safety/


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Share your project Ideas!*

See this post and more at *Pallet Craft*










*Hello Readers!*

You have probably seen lots of things made from pallets on the Internet, from chairs to storage and much more. However there is a key distinction between building projects from pallets and building projects with pallet wood.

While both of these methods are recycling the pallet wood and putting them to good use (which I applaud), I want to show that the wood from these pallets can be turned into beautiful pieces instead of using them in just their original pallet form like the patio table in my first blog release. I want to bring the Pallet Craft project to the next level. So I want to hear from you!

I am looking to back fill my roster for projects for the remainder of 2012 into 2013. So share your ideas and projects that you would like to see made from pallets and if it is a good project idea I will make it happen!

Share your ideas by:

*A.* Commenting on *Pallet Craft* or below.

*B.* Emailing me at [email protected]

*C.* Tweeting your ideas to https://twitter.com/Spudfund


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Share your project Ideas!*
> 
> See this post and more at *Pallet Craft*
> 
> ...


a maloof style rocker made entirely from pallet wood. that would be impressive


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Share your project Ideas!*
> 
> See this post and more at *Pallet Craft*
> 
> ...












I like that idea. I will add this to the mix of possibilities


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*My learning process!*

Find this and more at *Pallet Craft!*

*Hello Readers!*

Well everyone goes through a learning period when figuring out what can and can't be done, and how you should and should not go about things. Here are a couple of my latest "woops" and "oh…" moments as a beginner at woodworking.

*1.* The wooden vice. I thought this would be a great idea and it seemed to work well in pre-applied testing. Unfortunately the threads are too few, and the wood I used for the fastening was too weak and broke when too tight. I am not saying that the wooden vice is impossible, but it would take much more time to get to work right for the application (Crib Wooden Mobile). I am going to take a safer and simpler approach for now.










*2.* The entertainment center. This is a simple case of working a bit too fast, with wild ideas running freely through my head. The walls did not come out exactly the way I wanted them too so this project is going to need some more work now as a result. I am not saying it won't get done, only that I want to now take extra time to work this build into an exceptional piece.

*Something that worked well!*

The bar and ornaments to the mobile came out great! I hand sanded the wood down this past week and this should be a finished product by mid week… Even without the wooden vice.

So my week was not a total loss, especially since I have been volunteering all week at a children's camp. So stay up to date with *Pallet Craft* as I release more blogs and updates!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*A couple future projects. (Maloof rocking chair included)*










*Hello Readers!*

Recently I had asked readers to suggest a few new projects for ideas for my blog,* Pallet Craft!* I did recieve two ideas and I will briefly describe them below, but if you would like to suggest more please do so by commenting below!

*1.* From Mike on LumberJocks.com.

Mike suggested a Maloof Rocking Chair. I think this is an amazing idea that would be a great undertaking. In honor of Sam Maloof who shares my birthday (January 24th, 1916 - May 21, 2009) I will undertake this project. Please read about Samuel Maloof here: http://www.sam-maloof.com/legacy.htm

*2.* From my wife… at home.

My wife suggested a potty training toilet for our baby girl for when she gets older. We will be using a plastic bowl insert for the recieving pot. Other projects my wife has suggested are; sanding and refinishing some chairs, storing my tools somewhere else, the laundry, taking out the garbage, taking my shoes off inside, the dishes and etc…

Keep reading and check out other posts from me on *Pallet Craft!*


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *A couple future projects. (Maloof rocking chair included)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recommend you listen to your wife 

I would LOVE to see a Maloof rocker made from pallet wood - that would be amazing.


----------



## bush (Feb 8, 2009)

craftedbyethan said:


> *A couple future projects. (Maloof rocking chair included)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds a lot like my wife. Perhaps a Maloof potty chair, I am sure it would be an original.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

craftedbyethan said:


> *A couple future projects. (Maloof rocking chair included)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck with the chair cant wait to see how it comws out!


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *A couple future projects. (Maloof rocking chair included)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is hysterical. I can appreciate Marital Bliss. Keep on Keeping on. I'll catch up on all your posts in the near futrue because I am intrigued.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*My new inspiration hub! And an update for the Maloof rocking chair.*

*Hello Readers!*

*Just a quick update:* I got plans for the maloof chair, so I will be studying these extensively for my build.

My wife has been perusing pinterest and the internet and has stumpled upon a few DIY pallet creations that she loves and wants me to recreate. Well its safe to say I am at no shortage of projects now… Here are a few of the projects she has in mind (more at my blog, I could not fit them all in this post):




























Now you might have noticed if you read my other entries that I prefer to build things using the wood *FROM* Pallets instead of building things out of *WHOLE* pallets. Well its my wife so I will pretty much do these anyway, heck… they are still pallets! Three cheers for plenty of projects ahead!

Check out this and more at *Pallet Craft!*


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *My new inspiration hub! And an update for the Maloof rocking chair.*
> 
> *Hello Readers!*
> 
> ...


Wow! Cool idea, I am doing that!

AJ


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Finally back from the depths of my Pallet Crafting!*

*Good Morning Readers!*

Hooray! I am back from the depths of my Pallet Crafting!

This weekend I will finally complete a few projects that I want to share with all of you!

*The Trials!*

These past few weeks have been a test of endurance and patience. A few failed projects hit the fan, but I gained a ton of experience and knowledge from doing them! I have learned now to take more time for each cut, measuring and remeasuring before the cut line was drawn, then measuring the final cut piece. I have learned that "Good enough" should be banned from my process and that I should strive to achieve perfect cuts. I have also learned that I should not make any plan that I am not willing to change or improve upon.

*Upcoming:*

*Sanding table top with vac connection*, took this idea from Daris, a daily top three project: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/70991










*Sitting Tray Chair* for my baby girl who is almost old enough to start eating real food!










*Wall pallet!* A suggestion from my wife!










Crib Mobile! I finished this project this week and its ready for a blog entry this weekend.










I will post how I made these things and their completed project profiles soon!


----------



## DeputyDawg (Jul 18, 2007)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Finally back from the depths of my Pallet Crafting!*
> 
> *Good Morning Readers!*
> 
> ...


Nice craative use of pallets. And you description of your work and process is very inspiring. "The word Good enough should be banned" should be instilled in everyone's mind. And maybe even posted on the wall of your shop. Good Job !!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Sneak peak at the seated highchair!*

*Hello All,*

Take a look at how this is coming along. Should finish this weekend for sure! I designed and cut all of this project from pallet wood. I am very excited with what the outcome has been so far.










Check out more projects and things built from pallets at: *Pallet Craft!*


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Sneak peak at the seated highchair!*
> 
> *Hello All,*
> 
> ...


Nice! I like this… most pallets can be had for free from businesses that typically have to pay to have them removed. Plans like this are fun to build and maybe make some extra money on the weekend selling a few.

Paul


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*She found the staircase!*

*Hello Readers!*

Well my daughter is 6 months old now, and she found the staircase this week…(*no worries, we stopped her advancement up them*) So I will be building a set of upper and lower staircase gates for her protection against nasty spills. I put together this mockup for the design. As usual this will be made from pallet wood and will be featured on my *Pallet Craft* blog.










*But alas!*

*I acquired a block plane!*

And I am very happy with how it changes the way the wood looks. it doesnt look like weather beaten wood any longer! It looks like fine quality wood for woodworking! I even built a bath tray as a trail run using it. I will get a picture of it later on for a project post. I have to say though, it is very satisfying work doing it by hand, and gratifying when done correctly and in fluid motion. This also helps tremendously in joining boards! Hoorah for hand tools.




























This post was inspired by Roy Underhill and the Woodwrights shop.


----------



## WoodGoddess (Sep 27, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *She found the staircase!*
> 
> *Hello Readers!*
> 
> ...


Hooray for hand tools indeed!!!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*The Ground work*

*Hello Readers!*

I am happy to say I have finally laid the groundwork in my woodworking career. I am very happy to have found this hobby, I enjoy it, and I am learning new things everyday. I can see myself in 5 to 10 years building beautiful pieces of art from wood, and past that? Who knows! But I am sure it will be fun! For now I plan to stick with Pallet Crafting, it seems to be a great medium for learning. In the future I would like to work with fine woods, but small steps and a eagerness to learn will get me there!

*The Groundwork:*

This week I put together a makeshift table saw and provided myself a small area to work in. It is a small start, but its a big step in assuring I have somewhere to practice and hone my skills in wood craft. I am very excited to have my "corner", especially with two weeks of vacation starting tomorrow! I built the table saw so I can just put my circular saw in and out freely, just have to true it up to 90 degrees when I do so and I am ready to go. To see everything I get done this October, check out my blog! And also stay tuned on Lumberjocks.com!


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *The Ground work*
> 
> *Hello Readers!*
> 
> ...


Very clever. Looks like you're a little limited on space. I think you might be able to find an actual table saw on craigslist for less than $100 that would have a fence you can ensure stays parallel to the blade and other nice features that would ensure you keep all your fingers. When I started woodworking, the first thing I got was my table saw, and all I did was ask around the family and got one for free from my uncle who had upgraded to a Unisaw and had mine sitting in the corner. In your design, the one thing you need to have is a way to shut it off quickly if something goes wrong.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

craftedbyethan said:


> *The Ground work*
> 
> *Hello Readers!*
> 
> ...


If thats what you want then I'm sure you will have it.

A good start.

Personally, I find not using guards keeps ME sharp. Before anyone starts whining on about safety (unless I have others around my shop) its a personal choice. Not an edict from on high.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

craftedbyethan said:


> *The Ground work*
> 
> *Hello Readers!*
> 
> ...


Well, to both comments, thank you for your input, I try to instill safety and attention when I use it, I definitely someday want to buy a tablesaw, but I am settling in for now and working my way up. I do like the quick stop idea so I think I will add a button on the front to use as a kill switch. My only issue with this thing is the dust! LOL I need to makeshift my vacuum to collect it as I cut I think…


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*I've got Christmas projects on my mind!*

*Hello Readers!*

Well from the title of this entry, you can probably guess what this is about. Yes, Halloween has not even come yet; Yes, Thanksgiving is more than a month away! But I have learned that planning and starting now will give me the time I need to get the projects done. Why wait until the snow is falling and the bitter cold bites?

So what will I be building? Well that is a secret and I will post all about them on December 26th and 27th. I don't want any gift receivers to read my blog and then know what is coming!

So in preparation for my builds, I have taken the time to collect more pallets and man am I thrilled with my latest pickups! Check out this and more Pallet Craft blogs and projects at Pallet Craft!









(These are the Pallets I have left after what you see in the last photo… And I still need more)


















(Pictured is about 30+ pieces of wood from two pallets)


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

craftedbyethan said:


> *I've got Christmas projects on my mind!*
> 
> *Hello Readers!*
> 
> ...


I'm dreaming of the pallets…........ Christmas…. lol I see Santa is gonna git busy


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Out of the shadows!*

*Hello Readers,*

I have been working on several projects this year and I have made a lot of progress in the way of building things from pallet wood and ultimately showing the worth of the wood contained within the crude pallet structures.









I have had some great successes such as the highchair: http://palletcraft.blogspot.com/2012/10/pallet-highchair.html









As well as the storage bin: http://palletcraft.blogspot.com/2012/10/replacement-storage-shelves.html









The Pallet Gate: http://palletcraft.blogspot.com/2012/10/reclaimed-wood-gate.html

And many others. But I am looking to bring pallet wood out of the shadows and into a more "highlighted" discussion. And I have finally come up with 2 or 3 projects that will really shutdown the "non-believers" and finally prove once and for all the worth of pallet wood.









So what are the projects? Well that is still under wraps. but I promise, to have some up here by the end of November. Until then, enjoy my recent projects on: Pallet Craft!


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*Frustration leads to Rushing which leads to more Frustration!*

*Hello Readers,*










That's it! I have had enough for one day!... Well that is what I should have said, but if you know me I can't seem to help myself when it comes to frustration and working on things. I know I should stop, after all, all this frustration is just leading me to rush through critical parts of the project!

So I change my attitude towards the project, perhaps my project is frustrated with me because it has seen enough work for one day? Perhaps I am overworking the project and abusing it!? Maybe I am negatively affecting it long term!?

That's it! I will not abuse my project any more for the day, I will not risk it's beauty or success during it's lifetime. I will stop, when I am frustrated, take time, breath, and the next day try, try again.

See more projects and blogs at *Pallet Craft!*


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

craftedbyethan said:


> *Frustration leads to Rushing which leads to more Frustration!*
> 
> *Hello Readers,*
> 
> ...


We all have those days! My shortest suit is waiting for finish to cure (not dry) before progressing to next step. You'd think we'd learn after screwing up enough projects.


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 12, 2012)

*What the waka? Stress relief.*

*Good Morning All,*

Ever run into a piece of wood (pallet wood in this case) and wonder; "How the heck did that warp like that?" Working with pallet wood can be a twisted mess of metal, warp and work. These things lead to a lot of distress trying to make them work for a project, leading you to want to pull your hair straight out.










Sometimes you just have to llook at it and say in the words of the great Fozzie Bear, *"What the waka?"*

This is where I stop and clear my head for awhile…

*How do you deal with stress when things just don't go right?*

Also check out: *Pallet Craft!*


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

craftedbyethan said:


> *What the waka? Stress relief.*
> 
> *Good Morning All,*
> 
> ...


I turn off the light and walk out the door. Anything else for me is like mentally trying to shove a square peg in a round hole.


----------

